

Flipping Typical (Fonts) - alecco
http://flippingtypical.com/

======
Zev
I'm liking this a lot. My only suggestion would be to have some sort of
indicator for web-safe fonts. Maybe a 1px box around the font name/text?

------
bk
Nice execution. I drew up a site exactly like this about a year and a half
ago, but never got around to building it. One less thing I have to build. :)

~~~
reconbot
When this happens part of me goes "Nooo!! I could have done that!" and another
part goes "Sweet!! Now I don't have to build it!" It's hard to get the two
parts to settled back down though.

~~~
unalone
I _love_ that feeling. I want success, but I'm more motivated by the prospect
of making something that I want. When I see something I could have made, I
write the guy who made it, congratulate him, and talk with him a bit, because
I've just found somebody who might make a good friend. Then I get on to
working on another madcap adventure.

------
kirubakaran
I like how he called it WTF instead of FAQ.

------
huhtenberg
This is very neat. It lacks three things to be perfect -

(a) point size selection

(b) ability to select (and remember) which fonts to render

(c) support for _all_ installed fonts the way <http://typetester.org> does it

This would basically allow previewing how specific text would look like in a
variety of types and sizes .. which is a bit more practical than "A way to
explore the popular typefaces you have on your computer" as stated in FAQ.

------
inc
One suggestion - let me change the default text from the URL. Maybe something
like <http://flippingtypical.com#MyText>.

------
fuzzmeister
I spent about an hour doing this manually in Photoshop yesterday. Great tool
to have in my bookmarks.

------
bprater
Very cool. Try clicking on one of the fonts, it'll replace the one you are
using on top!

------
ned
Seems much easier to use Flash to detect installed fonts…
[http://www.maratz.com/blog/archives/2006/08/18/detect-
visito...](http://www.maratz.com/blog/archives/2006/08/18/detect-visitors-
fonts-with-flash/)

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, that works great on platforms that don't support Flash.

------
Shamiq
How does it choose to organize the fonts? I don't know enough about how the
fonts are stored on the system to figure it out.

------
poub
Very well done. Bravo!

